

Spawn of Groupon: Coming soon ... a lot of them - JacobAldridge
http://www.slate.com/id/2280963/pagenum/all

======
senko
The business of Groupon (local deals) lends itself particulary well for
copycating: target a city (or a country) where Groupon is not present (or
expected to come soon), do everything that worked for Groupon, and learn from
their mistakes (if any).

In Croatia we've got several Groupon copies (incl. copycats of copycats :-)
The main one (Kolektiva) is doing rather well and expanding into the region
already.

This is opposed to other global successes that simply make no sense copying or
adapting for local market, such as Facebook, Twitter, Flickr or YouTube (we've
had our share of those, too).

Would Groupon's eventual entrance to this region demolish the local copycats?
Once they're a known local brand, not neccessarily.

OTOH, copying in the same market Groupon are already in and doing well (what
article talks about) doesn't make much business sense to me.

